

Inventor of the Web Gets $45M to Build Web of Data - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/inventor_of_the_web_gets_backing_to_build_web_of_d.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
mark_l_watson
I wish them luck and agree with Paul Miller's comment on needing more work on
trust, provenance, and licensing rather than syntax. N3 is very easy to work
with, but issues of trust/provenance are hard problems. Another problem is
monetizing semantic web projects because, as an example, advertisements don't
make sense in a context of software agents collecting information because they
would be programmed to ignore ads.

